# Gadsen Flag Pen



## QuakerBoy (May 8, 2017)

This is a bolt action pen with a Gadsen flag label cast in a clear acrylic. One pen, 2 views. Thanks for looking


----------



## MOTS (May 8, 2017)

Very nice and different.


----------



## QuakerBoy (May 8, 2017)

MOTS said:


> Very nice and different.



Thank you


----------



## wvdawg (May 8, 2017)

Looks awesome!


----------



## walkinboss01 (May 8, 2017)

Pretty cool!!


----------



## QuakerBoy (May 9, 2017)

wvdawg said:


> Looks awesome!





walkinboss01 said:


> Pretty cool!!



Thank you both


----------



## bg7m (May 18, 2017)

Nice work


----------



## Freak Nasty (Jul 6, 2017)

Great looking pen. Great job.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jul 6, 2017)

bg7m said:


> Nice work


Sorry i missed your reply.  Thank you


Freak Nasty said:


> Great looking pen. Great job.



Thanks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2017)

Can't imagine you not selling a bunch of pens with this design.


----------



## GrantC77 (Jul 7, 2017)

Do you sell these?


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 7, 2017)

another nice un' ....


----------



## Bkeepr (Jul 9, 2017)

I love it!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jul 9, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Can't imagine you not selling a bunch of pens with this design.


 just gotta put rm in front of the right person



GrantC77 said:


> Do you sell these?


I do.


Nugefan said:


> another nice un' ....


Thank you my friend 



Bkeepr said:


> I love it!



Thank you


----------



## flintlocker (Jul 11, 2017)

That's cool, very cool!!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jul 12, 2017)

flintlocker said:


> That's cool, very cool!!





Thank you


----------

